# Kickback on Camera



## TomHintz (Feb 4, 2009)

I posted a new story about kickbacks yesterday that shows a real table saw kickback. I had planned this out, knew what was about to happen but still very nearly got nailed. If I had not seen the footage myself (later) I would not have believed how my hand was sucked toward the blade. I did not actually contact the blade so there is no gore but the footage is very clear - it was VERY close!
In the last 13 hours or so I have gotten over 200 emails from people who were going to reinstall their riving knives or blade guards.

See the story and video


----------



## david_larch (Feb 5, 2012)

Wow, Thanks for showing. Always good to have a reminder.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

Tom first I want to say I am very glad you survived this with your fingers intact you almost lost pointer there just to educate the masses . for several years we have been doing reviews on the same tools I am a tool evaluator for this old workshop.com and many times we come to similar conclusions and we do allot of the same things however I am going to pass on this one and go with your video Ill be damned if I am going to risk that kind of accident I wish you had been using a saw stop saw when you filmed that one my friend if you ever get a wild hair and decide to do it again please use a saw that stops the blade like a saw stop thanks for sharing the dude


----------



## TomHintz (Feb 4, 2009)

I am not at all sure that a SawStop would be that much of a help in a kickback. after seeing what I was able to capture on video I would love to see a Sawstop subjected to a similar test though obviously not using a human hand. Keep in mind that the entire slow motion clip is barly 1 second long in real time. I know the SawStop works well with slower contacts but would love to see how it can handle an event like this with all of the force and speed involved.
(Yes, it is 3am and I am up because I scared myself after seeing the video…..)


----------



## ShipWreck (Feb 16, 2008)

Geees Tom! I would hate to see what else you might do if you really got bored. (Just kidding of course)

Great video!

I had a simular type kickback a few years ago and you're video was a great reminder. I was running the saw with no riving knife or pawls. I will never do that again!

Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## timbit2006 (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks for posting this.

My father does not understand the importance of being safe when using tools. I always get a bit uneasy when he's using my tools. Hopefully this video will scare him into being as careful as me.


----------



## MoPower (Feb 6, 2009)

Earlier tonight I explained on another post the Alabama *********************************** way of doing things in 3 easy steps;

1) Drink lots of beer before starting
2) Just before you do start, yell, "HEY YA'LL, WATCH THIS" !
3) Call the paramedics

I can't think that at least some part or all of this had to be echoing in your head before, during and certainly after doing this.

It certainly was going through my mind as I watched !

Glad you still have all your pickers !


----------



## MoPower (Feb 6, 2009)

After pondering this for a few minutes, I have to make a comment towards another safety issue I observed in this video.

The push blocks used in this video are not designed to be used on a table saw. As a matter of fact those push blocks were originally designed for use on a jointer.

Now i know I'm going to catch a load on this one, everyone is going to say they feel they have more control with those push blocks and there fore feel safer.

The bottom line is, with that type of push block your hands are much to close to the blade, if you do get a kick back you are actually increasing the chance of you hand getting into the blade.

When working at a table saw you should use a push *HANDLE* 8 to 10 inches long, this helps keep them pickers well away from the blade.

Just sayin'


----------



## TomHintz (Feb 4, 2009)

First, I would never use a push stick. I think they are the most dangerous "safety" item on the market. I usually use a push handle that keeps my hand farther away from the blade. I actually tried to get the kickback using a push handle but could not turn the wood predictably.
Keep in mind that when I turned the wood into the blade I was actually pulling back on t he push block and using the back corner of the wood to pivot it into the blade. All of the muscle tension was away from the blade. I really had thought this out, as much as could be done before hand. the amount of "pull" when the kickback happened shocked me as much as anyone else. I fully expected to lose the push handle as my hand jerked back at me. Of course, that didn't happen as I thought it would. Just the fingers wrapped around the handle was all that was needed to suck my handtowards the blade. If I hadn't been able to see the video Iwouldd have never thought that it happened that way but it did.


----------



## MoPower (Feb 6, 2009)

Sorry, wrong terminology, I stand corrected as well as my post.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

I just aquired a used TS (70's C'man contractors saw 113.298030). Naturally the original owner doesn't have the blade gaurd! SearsPartsDirect has the Gaurd, but NOT the mouning bracket! Your video convinces me NOT to use the saw untill the gaurd & bracket IS installed.

Thanks for being the IDIOT that you WERE!! Lol.


----------



## millzit (Feb 5, 2012)

the woodworking gods were watching over you on this one for sure…....


----------



## WinterSun (Apr 3, 2011)

Maybe I'll finish installing the BORK on my saw now…!


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

WAHHHHH! I knew what was comin' and it STILL scared the crap outa me.
I hear all kinds of excuses about splitters, guards, riving knives, but all of you can bet that those for my saw a fully in stalled and adjusted at all times.
Thanks Tom.
Bill


----------



## Tokolosi (Dec 14, 2011)

OK. Riving knife going back on the saw tonight! Took it off for some reason a while back and just never got around to putting it back. Thanks for the wake-up Tom.


----------



## Dixon1430 (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks for posting this video. That is pretty crazy how close your fingers came to the blade. Makes me wonder how many other people would feel the same way you do now if they had a video of their close calls…


----------



## BerBer5985 (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm trying to show this to my wife in hopes it will convince her "This is why is need a new table saw with a riving knife and blade guard." But either way I'll be installing my MJ Splitter thingy I bought from the woodworking show tonight. I've been putting it off and I won't be anymore!


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Good grief ! Don't have a riving knife - but- do have a splitter with pauls, and it went back on immediately! Looking at the video, I wonder if even the guard would have helped, since it is a movable object that slides over the wood as it is being pushed throught the blade, making some believe the guard will protect without the riving knife or a spliter.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Hmmm… I have the opportunity to get an old table saw from a friend cheaply (nearly free), however it doesn't have a blade guard or riving knife, so now I'm thinking I might pass on that and just spend the money on one that does…

Thanks for posting


----------



## MoPower (Feb 6, 2009)

I wonder how many folks have been digging through shelves this week trying to find the guard and splitter for their saws.

That's one of the things I really like what Delta did on the new unisaw. The guard and riving knife takes about ten seconds to put on or take off. It's so easy that there is no excuse for me not to use them.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Mosquito,
Do an internet search for OEM & aftermarket safety items that may be avaiable/compatible with that saw. Older saws are sometimes better than the almost equivalent new versions. Old saws tend to have splitters without the option of a true riving knife, which is a bummer. But a blade guard, pawls, & splitter is a viable/reasonable solution. The used/old saw I purchased, has cast iron table, heavy pressed metal extension tables, Vega Utility aftermarket fence& Herc-U-Lift base, all for the ridiculous price of $125.00 It didn't come with the OEM blade gaurd, but is available from SearsPartsDirect. So, anothe $75-100 and I got a great saw. I will NOT, however, be using my saw until blade guard is recieved & installed!

Go, Safety, GO!!!


----------



## jgreiner (Oct 23, 2010)

After watching this video now I need to change MY shorts holy smokes!

-jeremy


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

This has gotten a lot of people thinking, including me. The one time I had a kickback was when I was cutting a dado in a small piece. It got hung up on the blade opening in my auxiliary fence, and I tried to "correct" it - bad idea! I was using a push block. Fortunately that was the only thing to contact the blade.

My saw has a splitter/guard/pawls assembly that I use whenever I can. Obviously, I was not using it in this case since I was not making a through cut.

In retrospect, this was caused by a combination of the shortness of the piece and the space between the blade and the auxiliary fence that it was buried in. I should have created a new auxiliary fence with a shallower arch cut out to more closely match the depth of the dado that I was cutting.

Thanks for posting this.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Great video….I saw it on another blog and commented there…but this video is worth many 1000's of words. Fear is a good teacher….and if you are not afraid after seeing this….then I would recommend you take up skydiving without a parachute…either one will get you seriously injured.

Being afraid though is only a part of the equation….using your mind to keep yourself safe is the make or break of it all. I don't think anyone can stress enough how much safety is paramont when using machinery. I once visited a shop where everyone was very lazy about safety….folks were standing in front of the machines where the safety lines said they should not be…some without ear protection…some had their goggles hanging around their necks (not over their eyes)...most did not wear any dust protection…needless to say that company went out of business…I wouldn't doubt that they had several OSHA citations, tons of lost work days and many worker's comp claims to help them on their way.

Safety is always smart….being wreckless is fool hardy and stupid (not brave or tough)...like one of the comedians says - You can't fix stupid.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Geez-glad you didn't get hurt making the video - that was one very close call. I'm glad that everyone seems to be taking safety seriously after watching your video. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

@Randy, the one I have the opportunity to get is similar to this one, if not the same model:
http://dougberch.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/05/craftsman-saw.jpg

I'm not sure where a riving knife, splitter, or blade guard would go on it, but I may get more details and see what I can find. I do know that the saw was made in or around the early 60's


----------



## jaydubya (Sep 13, 2010)

CRAZY….. I never intended to use my saw without the riving knife to begin with, but this just reinforced that 100 times…..


----------



## SignWave (Feb 2, 2010)

Mr. Hintz,

First, I am very glad that you were not hurt while making this video. I understand your motivation was to help others, and I was already aware of your previous kickback experience. How terrible would it have been if you got hurt during this effort. I can only imagine how frightening this must have been.

I also want to applaud your courage in sharing this video with the woodworking community. I know that you are subjecting yourself to a high degree of scrutiny, which takes not only a thick skin, but a high level of concern to help others. This is a great testament to your character.

As far as the effectiveness of the video, this is the most convincing reminder of kickback danger that I have ever seen. I am so grateful for the reminder to ALWAYS follow safety procedures. I hope you are relieved by thinking about the countless hands and fingers that will remain unharmed, after having seen your dramatic reminder.

Best Wishes to you, and thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## rdjack21 (May 21, 2010)

I just purchased a 83 model Unisaw and the first thing I did was spend the cash and bay a BORK & BOBG (Bold on Blade Guard) for it and I refuse to fix the power plug until I have it installed. What this video really did was remind me why I spent that extra money on the BORK even though I could really use some other things.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Great thread, but dupes another out there…


----------



## Flocktothewall (Jan 16, 2011)

I have to say My saw came with a blade guard and splitter but no riving knife and the past few months I have been lazy about putting it back on when not making cross cuts, I WILL NOW TAKE THE 30 SECONDS EXTRA to put the guard back on!

All it takes is to see how close your finger got.. .gives me the willys thinking about that. Thanks for being an "idiot" to remind us idiots who aren't using the safety equipment.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Good on you Luke! I agree…......


----------



## MashMaster (Feb 12, 2011)

holy crap that is scary, I'm glad your fingers are ok.

This is the reason why I recently upgraded to a saw with a riving knife. I showed this video to my wife and she is happy I bought the new saw. I always use the push handles that keep downward pressure on the wood and the hand about 4" higher than the work piece.

Can you make a video that shows why I should buy a drum sander? My wife isn't so keen on me buying that.


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

My only gripe is that your videos don't allow the viewer to scroll to a particular point. I would like to have seen the moment of truth again without having to start over at the beginning.


----------



## WrathOfSocrus (Sep 8, 2011)

The first piece shown in the video was cut across the grain. Using the fence while cutting across the grain is a sure ticket to injuring yourself. While I didn't witness it firsthand, I was working on a job site where someone cut themselves very badly crosscutting using the fence as a stop. Especially with most boards not being terribly wide across the grain, a splitter or riving knife would not have prevented the kickback. I'm not in any way condoning the removal of safety equipment, but safe practice is the first step in preventing injury. More and more I find myself reaching for a hand saw to make cross cuts when I am in my garage. It makes a lot less noise and minimal chance to lop digits off. Glad to see you made it through your ordeal without a scratch!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Tom, as you already know - you are an idiot!

BUT

Thank you very much for posting this video, I hope many people see how you really CANNOT control a kick back when it does happen.

AND

I'm very glad to see that you did not get hurt making this video… WAY too close…. WAY to close.


----------



## Maverick44spec (Aug 7, 2011)

I have a question for you guys, I have a jobsite Craftsman tablesaw that I use (model 137.218020), and it does not have room behind the blade for a riving knife. It has an attachment that the cheap one that came with it goes one, but it has a spiked thing on each side of it, and is attached to the guard. The hole thing is really crappy. the guard wiggles too much, and has to be physically lifted to slide the board under it (otherwise, it will move and could come into contact with the blade), and the spiked things dent some of the softer woods. 
I took it off because I felt it was more of a hazard then the exposed blade would be. Is there a good riving knife and guard for this saw? Should I just leave it off?

I do plan on getting a bigger saw, but that is not possible right now due to me being broke. 

Thanks for the article and the video, it definetly made me think more about safety.


----------



## MoPower (Feb 6, 2009)

Paris, the spiked thing that you took off of your was the only protection against kick back your saw * had*. You may wnt to put them back on until you can get a better after market device.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Back in high school (early 80's) my shop teacher demonstrated kickback for the class.

What he always did was set up the same light cut but with a 2X2 foot square of blue insulating foam 1 1/2 inch thick.

He would stand on the OUTFEED side of the tablesaw, and bring the foam square 1/2 way - then just with one finger push the leading edge away from the rip fence.

It would forcefully lauch that square like a frisbee across the room - then be passed around for the kids to see the same arc/groove cut into the foam.

THis way keeps you from being pulled into the blade and the foam is not able to damage the walls and other tools.

*Anyone duplicating this is doing so at their own risk - - - I am just describing someone elses demo - not advocating you try it out*..


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I can't believe you weren't wearing a face shield.

I haven't experienced kickback like that but I have been in a shop when people have sent long boards flying. One reason I never walking behind someone when they are using a tablesaw.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Dave*:
Can you make a video that shows why I should buy a drum sander? My wife isn't so keen on me buying that.

My wife and I both had a great laugh over this. I can imagine a video in which someone almost sands his finger off by hand with a sanding block.

Actually, I once cut my finger with the edge of the sandpaper on a block. It was like a paper cut, only much worse because of the grit. There was an amazing amount of blood. You are welcome to tell your wife about this if you think it might help your cause. Sorry, I have no pictures of the injury.


----------

